# Cashier help!!



## Redjar (Jan 3, 2021)

My store has been using the new system for a while now but has recently switched a couple of the registers back to the old system (with K buttons) and I have a a couple of questions regarding the old system.
1. If a guest forgets to enter their phone number on the pinpad for circle rewards and I had already hit total, how woul I pull up the phone number screen on the pinpad again?
2. How would I manually enter a team member number if they only have a temporary card (no barcode)
3. If I had already scanned a target circle barcode and the guest decides to add more offers, is there a way to remove the target circle and re-scan the barcode?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## azure (Jan 3, 2021)

1. Press the back button then press K7 I think the button is. After you press back there is a button that says like enter target circle or something and I think it’s K7. It only appears once you press total then go back to the scanning screen and they haven’t entered target circle.
2. Select discounts which is K4 then press K1 I think it is for team member discount then enter the team member number. Only use this if the team member is from your store. If they arnt from your store they need their discount card or target circle with team member discount added.
3. Once target circle is added there is no way to remove it on the old system. If they forgot to add there payment on target circle you literally have to void the whole transaction (Void, K3) and redo everything. With the old system however after the transaction is complete if you scan the old version receipt there should be a missed target circle offer button where you can fix the mistake (may have been removed) or you could just return the items then repurchase them with that discount added. That part is for the service desk however.
When requesting change press K2 then select what you need. Once you get the change press K2 again and confirm you have the right change and then put it in. The change system is a little confusing at the start so if you need help ask your TL
If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## azure (Jan 3, 2021)

The old system is extremely complex and has lots of confusing and hidden features so be careful.


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 3, 2021)

1. K7
2. Discounts -> Team Member (only if they show you their card)
3. You have to re-ring the entire transaction


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 3, 2021)

Redjar said:


> My store has been using the new system for a while now but has recently switched a couple of the registers back to the old system (with K buttons) and I have a a couple of questions regarding the old system.
> 1. If a guest forgets to enter their phone number on the pinpad for circle rewards and I had already hit total, how woul I pull up the phone number screen on the pinpad again?
> 2. How would I manually enter a team member number if they only have a temporary card (no barcode)
> 3. If I had already scanned a target circle barcode and the guest decides to add more offers, is there a way to remove the target circle and re-scan the barcode?
> ...


1. Hit back then hit K7 phone entry
2. K4 discount k1 team member. ***only do this for people who have a temp card or someone you know for sure works at your store***
3. No  so always scan circle last


----------



## sunnydays (Jan 3, 2021)

better idea: just dont use those registers until they switch em back :]


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 3, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> better idea: just dont use those registers until they switch em back :]


Best idea: only use those registers bc new POS sucks


----------



## DBZ (Jan 3, 2021)

If you suspend the order, in the old system and bring it back up, on the old system (can be same reg), you can rescan target circle.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 3, 2021)

DBZ said:


> If you suspend the order, in the old system and bring it back up, on the old system (can be same reg), you can rescan target circle.


... that’s so much more work than


Amanda Cantwell said:


> Hit back then hit K7 phone entry


----------



## sunnydays (Jan 4, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Best idea: only use those registers bc new POS sucks


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 4, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> View attachment 12004


Can’t use the keyboard, can’t scan items with the hand scanner quickly, have to wait like 15 seconds for “app to launch” when you log in... many many more.


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 4, 2021)

^^ the override for Minor cashier alcohol sales!


----------



## likeyouneedtokno (Jan 4, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Best idea: only use those registers bc new POS sucks


agreed, went up for backup today and got on a register with the old system. everything went smoothly and way quicker. maybe i’m biased because i was a cashier when we had the old system and i’m not anymore. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## DBZ (Jan 5, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> ... that’s so much more work than



I should have quoted in my previous post, but I was lazy. I was replying to azure.



azure said:


> 3. Once target circle is added there is no way to remove it on the old system. If they forgot to add there payment on target circle you literally have to void the whole transaction (Void, K3) and redo everything. With the old system however after the transaction is complete if you scan the old version receipt there should be a missed target circle offer button where you can fix the mistake (may have been removed) or you could just return the items then repurchase them with that discount added. That part is for the service desk however.



this is when suspending the transaction fixes it. It was added not too long before we got the new pos


----------



## azure (Jan 6, 2021)

DBZ said:


> I should have quoted in my previous post, but I was lazy. I was replying to azure.
> 
> 
> 
> this is when suspending the transaction fixes it. It was added not too long before we got the new pos


Oh nice to know. I was confused when you said that because I tried doing this a while back and it didn’t remove it but now I know it’s because it was just added only a few months ago.


----------

